# [SOLVED]startx fails after reconfiguring kernel with kvm

## EugeneTheJeep

Hello,

I have used Gentoo with KDE plasma 5 for about a month and a half now with no major problems. I recently recompiled the kernel with kvm support and now when I run startx the X server refuses the connection:

```

$ startx

xauth:  file /home/jeep/.serverauth.3454 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.19.3

Release Date: 2017-03-15

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux VICTORY 4.9.16-gentoo #17 SMP Thu Jul 6 11:42:59 EDT 2017 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.16-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro

Build Date: 03 June 2017  10:58:10PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  6 11:49:18 2017

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

```

I used this guide for the kernel reconfiguration:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU#Kernel

The only deviation I made from the guide is compiling CONFIG_KVM_INTEL directly into the kernel and leaving out CONFIG_KVM_AMD out entirely.

Any help is appreciated and I can provide more information if needed (just not sure what to provide at this point.)Last edited by EugeneTheJeep on Thu Jul 06, 2017 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maxxx

Post your "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" file to see what's wrong.

Maybe you need to recompile X.

----------

## EugeneTheJeep

```

[    42.332] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.3

Release Date: 2017-03-15

[    42.332] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    42.332] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    42.332] Current Operating System: Linux VICTORY 4.9.16-gentoo #17 SMP Thu Jul 6 11:42:59 EDT 2017 x86_64

[    42.332] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.16-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro

[    42.332] Build Date: 03 June 2017  10:58:10PM

[    42.332]  

[    42.332] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    42.332]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    42.332] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    42.332] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  6 11:49:18 2017

[    42.416] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    42.416] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    42.416] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    42.456] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    42.456] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    42.456] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    42.456] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[    42.456] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    42.456] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    42.456] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    42.456] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    42.456] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    42.456] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    42.475] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    42.475]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.475] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    42.475]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.475] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    42.475]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.475] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    42.475]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.475] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    42.475]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.475] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    42.475]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    42.475] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[    42.475] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    42.475] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    42.475] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    42.475] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    42.477] (II) Loader magic: 0x813c80

[    42.477] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    42.477]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    42.477]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[    42.477]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    42.477]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    42.477] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

EugeneTheJeep,

[    42.475] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules" 

Depending on what kernel options were disturbed, you may need to rebuild all of your out of tree kernel modules.

The nvidia-drivers provides one such module. 

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

does that.

----------

## EugeneTheJeep

 *Quote:*   

>  Depending on what kernel options were disturbed, you may need to rebuild all of your out of tree kernel modules. 

 

That did it. Before you had posted, i ran 

```
make modules_install
```

 even though I compiled no new modules, and it got me halfway there: the x server started but only a portion of the desktop was showing up. (no wallpaper or kde panels were visible)

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

 got it done properly.

Thanks so much guys.

----------

